# knights sold out in UK



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Just looked at the UK GW site and the dispatch time is a week to two, this is the second "knight" kit to do this, I expected they would sell well but not to clear the warehouse.

So who got one this week end ?


----------



## Uveron (Jun 11, 2011)

I did not get one, but not surprised at all at the speed they are selling. 

I think GW didn't produce many it seams, the Games-shops in Oklahoma only got 2 each, (the GW shop had an additional 4 from pre-orders). And they were all gone in 4 hours of opening.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Depending on pay day I might pick one up on Thursday in my FLGS. They sell them at the usual 10% off, and I get another 10% off what I buy on a club night.


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

I also got one from my FLGS. First one to take one home.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

psactionman said:


> I also got one from my FLGS. First one to take one home.


Lucky bastards with a FriendlyLGS nereby, my closest Gw shop is an hour drive and the closest indie store isn't even close to being friendly.


----------



## psactionman (Jul 1, 2012)

locustgate said:


> Lucky bastards with a FriendlyLGS nereby, my closest Gw shop is an hour drive and the closest indie store isn't even close to being friendly.


My closest GW store is a state away, about 5 hour drive. I consider myself lucky to have 7 independent retailers within 1 hour drive.


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

Apparently GWs first run was 100,000 and mail order had sold out before the release date.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

locustgate said:


> Lucky bastards with a FriendlyLGS nereby, my closest Gw shop is an hour drive and the closest indie store isn't even close to being friendly.


There's like 900 here in Western Mass, come on over!


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

My GW had 12 pre-orders and got 3 for stock...those sold out within the first hours of opening on Sat.

Model seems like a hit.


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> There's like 900 here in Western Mass, come on over!


Ew.... I prefer to move to some place closer, or farther away, to family I actually don't want to beat to death with their own version of the bible, Book of Mormon.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Its not ew! Massachusetts pride!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Einherjar667 said:


> Its not ew! Massachusetts pride!


Nothing personal just familial problems, I try to stay as far away from states that have branches I despise, soooo TX and MA. Since 70% of the family I actually like live in AZ, that counter acts the nearness to TX, although why anyone would live in TX is beyond me, that one is against the state. Then there is TN.........which has about 2 GW stores, one in driving distance, and 1 unfriendly indie store.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

locustgate said:


> Nothing personal just familial problems, I try to stay as far away from states that have branches I despise, soooo TX and MA. Since 70% of the family I actually like live in AZ, that counter acts the nearness to TX, although why anyone would live in TX is beyond me, that one is against the state. Then there is TN.........which has about 2 GW stores, one in driving distance, and 1 unfriendly indie store.


Aaaah, family IN MA, I gotcha. There aren't any GW stores that I know of out here, but there's a crapload of LGS along the I-91 corridor, from Northern/CT Vermont down through Hartford.


----------



## HokieHWT (Dec 8, 2013)

We have 5 at our local store...if anyone wants one and can't get one let me know, seriously, and I'll ship it to you at cost. PM me.


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

I didn't get one and may hold of getting one altogether, but that's because escalation was more or less boycotted by the majority of hobbyists in my city. Now I could get one for apocalypse, but why would I when I have a warhound?


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

LukeValantine said:


> I didn't get one and may hold of getting one altogether, but that's because escalation was more or less boycotted by the majority of hobbyists in my city. Now I could get one for apocalypse, but why would I when I have a warhound?


A warhound would be even nastier if flanked by a knight or two, plus it would look fecking great on the table top


----------



## LukeValantine (Dec 2, 2008)

By that logic I should invest in another warhound and a reaver so I could make the very earth shake under the foot fall of my titan legion, now if only my good friend crippling poverty would give me a day off, I could then start working towards this financially suicidal goal.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

LukeValantine said:


> By that logic I should invest in another warhound and a reaver so I could make the very earth shake under the foot fall of my titan legion, now if only my good friend crippling poverty would give me a day off, I could then start working towards this financially suicidal goal.


everyone needs a goal


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Oldman78 said:


> A warhound would be even nastier if flanked by a knight or two, plus it would look fecking great on the table top


That would look awesome!
I may get one in the future, but considering I've hardly picked up a brush for nearly two months I'd best not :laugh:



bitsandkits said:


> everyone needs a goal


No need to bring David Moyes into the conversation


----------



## morfangdakka (Dec 31, 2006)

I will get one later. I have to finish building my ork army up to a good level then I think a knight would be good to loot and turn into a gargant.


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Tawa said:


> That would look awesome!
> I may get one in the future, but considering I've hardly picked up a brush for nearly two months I'd best not :laugh:


Doooooooo it, get one, everyone else is, you don't want to left out do you? You don't want to let G.W down, they're your friends, if you don't get one,bad things will happen to your family and it will all be Tawas fault because he never got one iddy biddy knight ( prefarably more, that's what payday lenders are for)


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Oldman78 said:


> Doooooooo it, get one, everyone else is, you don't want to left out do you? You don't want to let G.W down, they're your friends, if you don't get one,bad things will happen to your family and it will all be Tawas fault because he never got one iddy biddy knight ( prefarably more, that's what payday lenders are for)


I..... :suicide:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Tawa said:


> I..... :suicide:


Mwah haha, death is no escape from the wallet emptying denizens from games workshop, live on tesco own brand noodles and despair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Oldman78 said:


> live on tesco own brand noodles and despair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Been there, done that :laugh:


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

Tawa said:


> Been there, done that :laugh:


Then trully you are no longer a boy but a warrior for your people for few who walk that path come out the other side


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well back in my day we would consider ourselves lucky to ave tesco own brand noodles! we would be up before dawn scrubbin metal models wit tooth brush an drinkin paintin water for sustenance!


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

You had noodles?! Oh thats reet posh is that, we couldn't even afford Lidl noodles! we had to get up an hour before we went to bed to lick t'models clean and we shared a gutter with 6 families and an eel juggler. Do not ask what we used for glue.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Gret79 said:


> You had noodles?! Oh thats reet posh is that, we couldn't even afford Lidl noodles! we had to get up an hour before we went to bed to lick t'models clean and we shared a gutter with 6 families and an eel juggler. Do not ask what we used for glue.


Glue!! we used to pray for glue, we would clip all the bitz into a pile,roll int tar from't road and then throw 'and fulls of bits at each other till they stuck to tar and then dad would beat us wit rusty GW tape measure 26 hours a day and we'd thank him for it!


----------



## Gret79 (May 11, 2012)

bitsandkits said:


> Glue!! we used to pray for glue, we would clip all the bitz into a pile,roll int tar from't road and then throw 'and fulls of bits at each other till they stuck to tar and then dad would beat us wit rusty GW tape measure 26 hours a day and we'd thank him for it!


You were lucky! your dad had a tape measure -We 'ad to guess how long things were and me dad kept tellin me mum 6" was a foot so we got really confused..
I were 86 before I even saw a whippy stick!


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

torealis said:


> Apparently GWs first run was 100,000 and mail order had sold out before the release date.


Are we seriously saying GW sold 100k £85 models in a weekend? That seems quite a lot. Where does the this number come from?


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

humakt said:


> Are we seriously saying GW sold 100k £85 models in a weekend? That seems quite a lot. Where does the this number come from?


Not sure where the number is pulled from, but that would not surprise me. Like I said above my GW store got 3 models for stock (which the local GW monkey told me was average for the one man stores in the US), however, he had pre-orders for 12...So if planned stocking levels for the stores (who had their first models before pre-sales went up) was 3 or so, and the physical stores sold 3-4 times that many in pre-orders and that isn't counting pure internet sales...I could see 100k units moving that fast.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

Oldman78 said:


> live on tesco own brand noodles and despair!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


Nowt wrong with that lads, used t'do it meself,
a pack of value noodles "flavoured" with sore arse chilli sauce, with a fried egg on top for the sake/excuse of a chemistry experiment, washed down with half a bottle of tequila
et viola bottom burps that could (and would) clear a lecture at 30 paces


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Bindi Baji said:


> Nowt wrong with that lads, used t'do it meself,
> a pack of value noodles "flavoured" with sore arse chilli sauce, with a fried egg on top for the sake/excuse of a chemistry experiment, washed down with half a bottle of tequila
> et viola bottom burps that could (and would) clear a lecture at 30 paces


Just out of confusion are tesco noodles anything like ramen?


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

Kirton Games still have Knights as of twenty minutes ago.

10% off too :good:


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

100,000 knights would be roughly 8.5 million pounds that would be a months sales in a week, though not impossible I would say unlikely.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

locustgate said:


> Just out of confusion are tesco noodles anything like ramen?


Imagine the cut price value version of ramen,
now imagine the cut price value range of the cut price value range and then we're on the right path


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> 100,000 knights would be roughly 8.5 million pounds that would be a months sales in a week, though not impossible I would say unlikely.


I was under the impression it was one less zero for the time being


----------



## Svartmetall (Jun 16, 2008)

I'm doubtful they would make 100,000 of a new kit sight unseen; more likely they'd make 10-20K first and see how it went, rather than risk potentially having a lot of money tied up in unshifted stock sat in a warehouse somewhere. After all, it's not like the dies are going anywhere...


----------



## Old Man78 (Nov 3, 2011)

I would love to know how many they have sold, they are a great center piece model for an army and a quality unit to boot, pricey yes but 100% pure sweet sweet grey plastic crack!


----------



## Jolnir (Feb 11, 2014)

Oldman78 said:


> I would love to know how many they have sold, they are a great center piece model for an army and a quality unit to boot, pricey yes but 100% pure sweet sweet grey plastic crack!


If regular models count as crack, then a Knight counts as this...


----------



## torealis (Dec 27, 2006)

My local GW manager mentioned it when he came off the phone from head office. Bear in mind it was mail order UKs allocation that had sold out. The 100k is a global production number


----------

